
Swinging the Vote? - midef
https://themarkup.org/google-the-giant/2020/02/26/wheres-my-email
======
tropo
They signed up for email from all candidates, then assume that Trump didn't
send any emails because nothing showed up. A more chilling possibility is that
the email was simply deleted by Gmail, never even making it to the spam
bucket.

~~~
vanniv
That seems the likeliest explanation

